# chickweed



## NuMosaFarms (Mar 26, 2012)

Hello all !!!
Been a while since we posted here but with spring upon us and new growth we have a question. Seems as tho we have tons of chickweed growing in our yard. Our goats got to it and love it.. We can't find it on a list anywhere as to wheather or no they can eat it.. Any help would be appreciated.
Thanks !!
BJ and Debbie


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If you aren't seeing any problems, then I guess it is ok.


----------

